# Qiyi MP 3x3 (and 5x5)



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 6, 2021)

Based off no evidence other than appearances I expected this cube to feel a bit like the Tornado v2 or the WRM 2021,.. it does not.

It's very light but has very strong magnets, also out of the box the tension and friction is pretty high. Really I think it reminds me of the Dayan Guhong v4 (the latest one that's very light with strong magnets). Except it doesn't have the smoothness or crisp turning of that one. The high tension and friction feeling isn't very good out of the box.

Honestly I don't really care for it. Lately the Gan 11 (haven't used the 12 yet), The WRM 2021 (both regular and maglev versions), the RS3M (both regular and maglev versions), the Tornado v2, and the Dayan Tengyun have all been such great cubes out of the box that the MP feels like a step backwards.

It doesn't feel like a Valk or MGC or even the old Qiyi MS series. In my experience it doesn't feel like a Qiyi or even any other cube I have.

It's not terrible and it loosened up a bit with lube and use, and it is less than $20. which makes it less expensive than pretty much every other cube I've mentioned.

However if it were a choice between the new MP or the WRM or Tornado or something, I'd save up the little bit extra and get the WRM instead. It's not a bad cube and it's a step in a good direction for Qiyi but they're not quite there yet. It does feel more premium than the MS series. But the MS series 3x3 was 'looser' and a bit easier to use. The MP really does feel 'tight' and you feel friction of plastic against plastic when turning. 

The WRM (both versions) is probably one of the absolute best sub $30. cubes out right now, past that $30 price point I still think the GAN 356xs is probably one of the best cubes ever made. Smooth and stable and easy to turn. Not too loose, not too tight.


(*disclaimer*- I always base my opinions on 'out of the box' feelings. I know any cube can be lubed and tensioned and customized to feel better or work better for a particular turning style. But I also know a lot of people and beginners don't want to mess with cube settings and just want them to work well right out of the box. So that's how I tend to judge them. For example one of my favorite cubes is the Valk, but out of the box I didn't like it; it was only after I messed with it a bit and broke it in for a few hundred solves that it smoothed out and became a cube I really like.)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 13, 2021)

Picked up the Qiyi MP 5x5 over the weekend and its' really good. Much better than the MS series 5x5 I have. Which I honestly never really had a problem with, but the MP is definitely a better cube. It almost feels more like a 5x5 that Moyu or (dare I say?) Gan could've made. 

it's just a really nice looking, nice turning, solid magnetic 5x5 that works well. 

Not really impressed with the 3x3 but the 5x5 is worth owning for sure.


----------

